# SUV advice sought



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey,

Looking to buy an SUV, for carrying dive equipment, surfboards, etc.
Might do some offroad 4x4. 
Looking to buy new, since banks offer better interest rates on new cars.

But I don't want to spend too much, as a car is a depreciating asset.

What's the best SUV/price combo...I found the Nissan XTrail starting for approx 70,000 AED...

Any ideas?

thank you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Xtrails aren't much cop in the desert, try Jeeps (4 doors) or Toyota FJ


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah except the jeep and toyota are over 100K :-(


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You get what you pay for....

Look at the residuals on them both, so much better than XTrails...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> You get what you pay for....
> 
> Look at the residuals on them both, so much better than XTrails...


I have a chev trailblaser, handles the desert ok.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I used to drive a Jeep Wrangler! Manual gears, handled beautifully in the sand. I miss Ol' Betsy!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Personal decision. If you dont need 4x4 and just going to be trailing out with the gear and such, doesnt really matter how well it does in the sand, just that it can hold all your equipment. Andy is right though. If your not going to keep it for a long period of time, then resell becomes quite important. If you buy it for 70,000 but two years from now can not get 30,000 back out of it, but have to leave... Your stuck! Really have to decide what exactly you need and weigh your odds. Got a new escape and loving it! Heard it works great at the beach and that is about all I need it for in the 'off road' sense. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

toyota, nissan are both good depending how much desert/sand driving you intend on doing, And landcruisers and patrols are expensive used they don't depreciate much here a 2006 is still 100,000 or more. The most important thing in the desert is ground clearance!!!!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

And what about the Pajeros? I see they have a 3.5 litre engine now, decently priced - I think the resale is decent?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> And what about the Pajeros? I see they have a 3.5 litre engine now, decently priced - I think the resale is decent?


Japanese cars tend to have higher resale values. As Jynx said, it all depends on what you need the car for. I wouldn't personally buy one (love my Jeep too much) but the Pajero is a pretty decent car.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

All i can say is, That if you go out to the desert you see nissan patrols and toyota landcruisers. No palero's i assume that is because they aren't good in the desert. But if your looking for a goo small 4x4 it would be a good choice.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Pajeros can be very good in the desert, however if you are doing anything more than the gentlest dunes, then you will seriously damage your bumper. Also, there's lots of plastic trim which the sand gets behind and pops out - if you are lucky you will notice this at the time and be able to retrieve the bits! Our friend calls their pajero "Bits o' Mishi!!!!" 

We are keen offroaders and have an FJ, and recently my hubby bought me an old Badrool (Patrol) SWB, now that truly is magic in the desert. Jeeps, Landcruisers, FJs, Nissan Pathfinders, Nissan X-terras, all very good and popular in the desert, anything japanese holds its value pretty well.

If you want to come out on a trip as a passenger, and see how the various vehicles perform, then sign up with UAEOFFROADERS, pm me and let me know and we can take it from there. This club is a free club and does not ask for any member financial contributions.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Great feedback, thank you everyone.

Mgb: thanks for the invite, let me wait till my wife gets here next month, settles, and then we will probably wanna do some trips.


----------

